# BB Oatmeal Stout



## saltydog (Jul 7, 2011)

Made a beer soap this morning with Sam Adams Cream Stout (drank the other 5, ha ha) and this fragrance. 
Just wanted to say, this is a REALLY YUMMY fragrance! Anyone try their Pumpkin Lager? Can't wait to smell my soaps tomorrow.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 8, 2011)

Why why why are you doing this to me?!  *breathe*  I do not need any more FOs right now...I do not need any more FOs right now...I do not...

Do you know how many FOs I still have sitting around waiting to be tried out?      

I'm blaming you all for my FOs ho-ing ways.  Isn't that the first step to recovery?  Admitting it's everyone else's fault?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 8, 2011)

It's great to read that you love the FO, as I also have it ... and my beer (homemade by a friend's husband) has been sitting in a jug in the fridge for most of the week.  Tonight I put the container in the freezer and tomorrow I'm hoping I'm brave enough to make 'beer soap'.

NancyRogers ... I think you're spot on!  This is one of those addictions I don't want to break away from ... an addiction I want to last and last and last!  My name is Karen and I'm addicted to making soap and I'm loving it!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to try all of BB's beer scents. Someday...yes...someday.

Pics! Don't forget the pics!


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 8, 2011)

I've used the Pumpkin Lager and it smells GREAT!!!! It's really strong as well. I believe I used 0.7oz/lb and you could definitely get away with less.  It sticks well too. I made it with half Pumpkin Lager (beer, not just the scent) and half Pumpkin Puree. It was otherwise uncolored and came out the perfect pumpkin orange. It smells kind of like a buttery pumpkin with not a lot of spice like most Pumpkin Pie-like scents. It's a really nice scent for fall while still being a bit different from the standard spicey fall scents. I hadn't given it much thought until right now, but I think men would love it! 

I have all of the BB Beer scents, but the Pumpkin Lager's the only one that I've actually gotten around to using. Maybe I'll try another today   They all smell really good, but one that really surprised me was the Raspberry Porter. I'd say it smells kind of like an effervescent raspberry (not fake-plastic raspberry, but a nice fruity raspberry) with kind of a kick. Does that make sense?   It's a really nice fruit scent that's not overpowering or overly fruity. I'd say it's a good unisex scent. The Honey Ale smells pretty much like a subdued Honey. Not as floral as a lot of honey scents. I love them all and don't know why I haven't made them yet   Bramble Berry really makes terrific, great quality scents. They can be pricey, but I'm starting to think it's definitely worth it   

Hope that doesn't tempt you further Nancy because I definitely feel your pain


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

photoshadows said:
			
		

> Hope that doesn't tempt you further Nancy because I definitely feel your pain



Ouch! You've tempted me but I will be strong and resist your enticing descriptions.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 8, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Why why why are you doing this to me?!  *breathe*  I do not need any more FOs right now...I do not need any more FOs right now...I do not...
> 
> Do you know how many FOs I still have sitting around waiting to be tried out?
> 
> I'm blaming you all for my FOs ho-ing ways.  Isn't that the first step to recovery?  Admitting it's everyone else's fault?



LOL!! I knooo....me too. Felt so guilty the other day because I ordered some Lush dupes..I HAVE to try them. I have enough FO for a soap factory, I always hope my packages come when my hubby isn't around   



			
				Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> It's great to read that you love the FO, as I also have it ... and my beer (homemade by a friend's husband) has been sitting in a jug in the fridge for most of the week.  Tonight I put the container in the freezer and tomorrow I'm hoping I'm brave enough to make 'beer soap'.



Cool! Dragonkaz, it's not hard at all. If I can do it, you certainly can. I put my beer in the fridge this time, but the first time I did it I used room temp beer without incident. Good luck, pics and FO review, please!



			
				photoshadows said:
			
		

> I've used the Pumpkin Lager and it smells GREAT!!!! It's really strong as well. I believe I used 0.7oz/lb and you could definitely get away with less.  It sticks well too. I made it with half Pumpkin Lager (beer, not just the scent) and half Pumpkin Puree. It was otherwise uncolored and came out the perfect pumpkin orange. It smells kind of like a buttery pumpkin with not a lot of spice like most Pumpkin Pie-like scents. It's a really nice scent for fall while still being a bit different from the standard spicey fall scents. I hadn't given it much thought until right now, but I think men would love it!



The half pumpkin puree and half pumkin lager sounds amazing. I've been wanting to try a pumpkin puree soap. Thanks for the great idea, like NancyRogers, ugh my $$$ FO addiction continues.

I'm telling you guys, as far as hobbies go- NOTHING in my life has gripped me like soapmaking. Gotta tell you about what its done to my brother *good grief* but that's a long story for General Chat, I think.

And this is for you, Hazel!  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

Val - 

That is wonderful looking. You did a great job with a base and a "foamy" top. Is that bits of oatmeal, too? 

I really want to try this scent. BTW, your pic is professional looking. Good job.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Hazel,

Yes I added 2 TBS of pulsed oats and then I put some whole on the top for interest. I have some friends who really like oatmeal soap, so I figured It would help entice them to try a piece.

Funny how resistant some people are to trying hand-made soap. I basically have to force it on my MIL!
"Take my soap, please!"  :shock:  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 10, 2011)

I did it and I love BB Oatmeal Stout FO ... the aroma is divine!

I put the beer into a container in my fridge, then in the freezer and it was partially frozen when I added the lye ... very slowly ... and everything behaved beautifully!

I love the look of your soap Saltydog ... that is a look to work towards!

Here's my logs -


----------



## saltydog (Jul 10, 2011)

Yayyyy Karen!!

Your soap looks scrumptious, I hate to say it but:
I TOLD YOU SO! Lol, please post cut piccies


----------



## krissy (Jul 10, 2011)

wow! it looks beautiful!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2011)

Dragonkaz - 

Those look great!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 10, 2011)

My soap darkened up  ALOT (FO?) three days after the pour. I like it!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2011)

Val - 

Those look fantastic! You did a great job. I also think the soap in the background looks great, too.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow ... Saltydog I love the colour yours have turned.  I love dark soap, so I hope mine darken also. 

I'm planning to cut my beer soap in a couple of days ... so hopefully it will turn yummie and dark after that. 

Beer soap ... I'll definitely be making more!  Thanks for writing about it Saltydog ... as I was really wanting to make some, but I was just a little shy about using the beer!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 11, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Val -
> 
> Those look fantastic! You did a great job. I also think the soap in the background looks great, too.



Thank you! Just really wanted to show how dark they were now   
The ones in the back are a peppermint castille, (well, bastille? 65% OO) just hoping my red-oxide doesn't make a mess when I finally try them..



			
				Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Wow ... Saltydog I love the colour yours have turned.  I love dark soap, so I hope mine darken also.
> 
> I'm planning to cut my beer soap in a couple of days ... so hopefully it will turn yummie and dark after that.
> 
> Beer soap ... I'll definitely be making more!  Thanks for writing about it Saltydog ... as I was really wanting to make some, but I was just a little shy about using the beer!



Yeah, I can't wait to see your cut soap! So the darkening must have been caused by the FO, right? My color was very similar to yours right after I cut them. I agree, I think it adds to the yummy factor- maybe because it reminds me of chocolate, lol. I tried a sliver on my hands and its soo bubbly!

I want to try a pumpkin soap next I have Peaks Sweet Pumpkin Spice to try. I'm a bit wary of the spice scents from what I've read, but I'm just going to mix it and pour, keep it real simple. It will have a nice long cure before Autumn


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't taken any photos of the cut bars yet ... but I'm loving the look ... think it's getting darker every day!

Love dark coloured soap!

I use my beer when it's partially frozen ... behaves perfectly!


----------

